# around $1 a pound kibble options



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Went kooking at some options today and this is what I found.

Kirkland nature's donain Salmon meal and sweet potato.... 94 cents a pound

I bought a bag but stopped into a feed store on the way home and found TOTW venison for small breeds for about $1.35 per pound.
So I bought that as well.

Now I'm not sure which one to return and why.

My dogs are small breeds, they were on Acana, switched to TOTW wetlands for awhile, did well, just wanted to switch it up a bit because they get bored.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Just an update.
I returned both bags of food.

I remembered I want a food with Glucosamine & Chondroitin to help my dog that has bad knees.

So I think I'm goung to have to up my budget a bit.
I have been looking at Acana chicken and burbank potato

http://acana.com/chicken-burbank-potato/?lang=in
At just under $2 per pound.

I'm also looking at Wellness.
They have a small breed simple line that costs about$4 per pound, out of my price range, but then I noticed they have pretty much the same exact formula in a weight management formula for about $2 a pound. Am I crazy or are these pretty much the same kibble?

Small breed:
Wellness Petfood

Weight management:
Wellness Petfood

Couldn't I just add some healthy fat to their diet, if needed, and save money? Like a tiny pinch of coconut oil or something?
($2.08 per pound)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Any glucosamine and chondroitin is cooked out; you're better to add your own.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Hmm, maybe I would be better off sticking to totw small breed and that way I can budget in a glucosamine supplement.

I saw a couple other kibbles today that I need to look into. The feed store gave me a sample of Dr. Gary grain free to try "about $2 per pound"and they also had a brand called wholesome earth grain free that appeared to be owned by Merrek. That was like $1 per pound.


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

I just realized Acana is replacing the "Chicken and burbank potato" with a new flavor called "Chicken and greens".

It's a totally different formula. It no longer has any oats or grains for that matter.


----------

